# Is it worth it ?



## sporty (Dec 4, 2007)

:?: :?: I presently fish with
1 Zillion 7.1 100sha bate caster on a GLX Loomis 6'6'' M/H 1/4 to 3/4
That I use for top water
1 Calcutta 400B bate caster on a G Loomis IMX 7' M/H 1/4 to 1
that I use for trolling.
I have a cheap Mitchell S 2000R spin caster on a Berkley IMG 6'6"
1/8 to 3/4
My question is that I would like start pitching lite jigs etc. will I benifit by purchasing a different reel and rod for this action. or can I do it with what I already have . I would hate to spend the $$$$ and find out that I didn't really have to. As well if you suggest a purchase , what may it be ??
Thanks


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 4, 2007)

I would say to start out, the 7' mh would suffice for pitching lighter stuff. A typical "flipping stick" would be a 7'6" H action. The extra length helps with the actual flip and the backbone helps when pulling fish from heavy cover. As for the real, I'm not sure. Calcuttas look pretty sweet. I would imagine it would be a good choice, especially for the heavier line. I don't do that type of fishing that often, but I do have a flippin stick. To me, its not that useful. However, some guys swear by em. I have used it more for catfishing and throwing carolina rigs.


----------



## sporty (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks . It is just that the calcutta is a baitcaster and watching WFN they always use a spinning reel . I thought with the spinning reel that I may get more accurate distance .??


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

most people like the baitcaster for pitching and flipping. you can stop it right away and aslo have more torque to wrench a fish out of cover


----------



## sporty (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the Zillion but it is not great with light lures. I have not tried the Calcutta.


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 4, 2007)

If you're wanting to pitch and flip, I'd look far away from the round reel, but that's me. I like to pitch with a small, palmable reel that fits well in my hand. I currently use a TD-S, which is a few steps down from a TD-Z. Line capacity isn't really an issue, it's close work. I've not tried to, but something like the Revos with the unbeatable drag might suit your needs as well.


I've heard the same thing about the Zillions, that anything below 3/8 isn't that great. They have a Crazy Cranker version in Japan that i'd love to have, but I have some deep diving balsa baits that barely, if they do at all, tip 3/8


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 4, 2007)

Sporty, I have flipped and pitched many baits with relatively light spinning tackle. I'm pretty damn accurate, it just takes some practice, just like a baitcaster. I'm in trouble though if I hook up in thick pads or grass, thats where the heavy tackle and braided line comes in to play. Being from Canada, I take it you would be fishing for smallies with smaller creatures, hair jigs, tubes etc. For that type of fishing, I would use a spinning rod. Besides, fighting a smallmouth on light gear is probably the most fun you could have anyway :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Sporty, I have flipped and pitched many baits with relatively light spinning tackle. I'm pretty damn accurate, it just takes some practice, just like a baitcaster. I'm in trouble though if I hook up in thick pads or grass, thats where the heavy tackle and braided line comes in to play. Being from Canada, I take it you would be fishing for smallies with smaller creatures, hair jigs, tubes etc. For that type of fishing, I would use a spinning rod. Besides, fighting a smallmouth on light gear is probably the most fun you could have anyway :lol:


Agreed! But hey who knows, there are largemouth and heavy cover in Canada (probably). If I were you though, I would use the baitcatser, using maybe 10lb. power pro. This line is thin, manageable, yet strong enough to cut through pads. You never know what's going to be on the other side of the line, maybe a pike or muskie, maybe a walleye, maybe a lunker largmouth, maybe a giant smallie. Whatever the fish, if it is strong, it is going to make a run into the pads. The braid and no stretch will work very well in weeds, and 10lb. is not too heavy for most applications, you may even want to bump up to 20lb. test. This line, as said before, cuts through grass and such easily so you are ready for anything! The 7' rod with the Calcutta would be my choice, round baitcasters have more stopping power (or something like that) than low profiles, so that will give you an advantage if you do hook a monster. This outfit isn't too heavy for smallies, yet will give you some power if need be, and you will have less of a chance of losing that fish of a lifetime! But there is nothing like a fight against a good fight with light spinning tackle!


----------



## sporty (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks guys ;; my neck of the woods Saskatchewan we have no smallies or large ones. Just pike,eyes,perch,suckers,white fish in my lake
I guess I can use my l/cheapo spinning combo for now. I want to pitch into the lily pads for what ever . just a change from trolling all the time.
I must say that I am successful at.  Being at the lake for 2 1/2 months I would like to try other ways of fishing


----------



## Nickk (Dec 4, 2007)

IMO pitching a 1/8 oz bait you will be better off with spinning gear, 1/4 oz and up use b-casters.


----------



## sporty (Dec 4, 2007)

O key Doe key


----------



## sporty (Dec 5, 2007)

So far so good . Not that I have a disposable income , But at times I get the itch for purchasing a semi best product. Something that *MAY* give me an edge :roll: :roll:


----------



## sporty (Dec 5, 2007)

:?: After searching suppliers ,I am wondering do you think that the Diawa Viento bait casting reel with the twitching bar meet my needs :?: 
:? :?


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

sporty said:


> :?: After searching suppliers ,I am wondering do you think that the Diawa Viento bait casting reel with the twitching bar meet my needs :?:
> :? :?



I dont think it will for pitching light jigs. The Viento to me...is a heavy duty reel. I would look at the small Cuardo, daiwa sol, daiwa advantage. 

Just my .02


----------



## sporty (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks I'll look at the reviews


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the Japanese version of the Viento, which is called the Smak. I use it for tossing weightless plastics. It will do lighter baits, but I agree with Jimmy, it's not really suited for it. The twitch bar? I've only found use for it while doing something else, as in talking on the phone or drinking, rather than working my lure, it's something that sounded neat, but in reality is a gimmick.

I still stand behind my TD-Z/X/S recommendation


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2007)

i have the Viento and love it I pitch and flip very small baits with it without any problem I use 1/32oz weights and 20lb test line all the time it is a great reel.

as for a rod I have several flipping sticks 3 that are 7'6" but i also have a 7' mh that I use. 
it depends on your height get the rod that you feel comfortable with


----------



## sporty (Dec 5, 2007)

:? :? :? thanks guys for all your info. I have reviewed a lot of reviews on all reels that you have suggested . The one that seems to stand out for light lures is the Daiwa Viento. I talked to a local fishing store and he told me that there is *NO *bait caster reel out there that will offer me what I am looking for . He strongly suggested a spinning reel.
I have to really justify spending $ 200.00 for using jigs.
I believe my Zillion can handle spinners ,top water and cranks .
I am still undecided :? :? I like the low profile and weight of the bait casters and am not overly comfortable using spinner reels.


----------



## sporty (Dec 5, 2007)

You are so right. Maybe I'm looking for something that I may not require.
I have two great bait caster combo's already. But not totally satisfied.
I do however really appreciate all those that have given me their opinions. That is why I like this site over all others.
Best to all , Merry Christmas and peace to all in the new year.


----------



## sporty (Dec 5, 2007)

Comments from this site will determine my decision


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

bass pro has a light baitcaster i would check this out but i dont know anyone that has one

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90674_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 5, 2007)

Problem with that baitcaster is the drag! When pitching/flipping, having the strength to get that fish out of the cover, and preventing him from turning his head and going back in, is paramount.

Also - the guy in the tackle shop has misled you  There are reels designed for lightweight baits, look to the 50 series reels from Shimano, stuff like the Daiwa Sol, Pixy, Presso, and honestly, every single Pfluger reel I have is awesome in this respect. I actually use a Trion for dropshotting. For my other light work, I use a Shimano Scorpion, which has a domestic counterpart, Jimmy or Z-man could tell you what it is, but I still say the TD series is the best pitching reel available (out of those that I have tried!) Heck, I'm also tickled pink with the couple of TDA's I have for this, and like the Black Widow 2 even more. Come to think of it, something like a Chronarch SF would suit this bill as well, but I've not really met your price range


----------



## sporty (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW lots of information * thanks*. I'll check out the comments from Cabelas and Bass Pro


----------



## sporty (Dec 6, 2007)

OK OK :?: I think that I have narrowed down my choice to Two bait casters . What do you think ?????
Daiwa Viento gear ratio 6:3:1 weight 8.3 oz $ 199.95

Daiwa Sol gear ratio 5:8:1 weight 7.4 oz $ 229.00


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 6, 2007)

The Sol would be my choice. You can also find a better deal on that at Delo's, or at the very least, get it from Tackle Warehouse, and get the free shipping 

Then again, the Viento would be handy to close the bail for you with that switch


----------



## sporty (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks but *why* the Sol over the Viento ??


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks but *why* the Sol over the Viento ??



Because it's ornage and cool. It was designed for smaller baits, You can palm it easier than the Viento. It is more refined than the viento according to TT.

Either way your getting a super nice reel, So What I would do is get to a place that has both and hold them in your hand and play with them. If I still had my Viento I would of sent it to you to use it for awhile. and then decide if you like it. 

I sold my Viento for a Revo STX.


----------



## redbug (Dec 6, 2007)

either one would be a good choice 
the viento will pull 26"of line per turn of the handle 
the sol will pull 24" so it wont make much of a difference getting the fishes head turned in a hurry


orange is cool though


----------



## sporty (Dec 6, 2007)

That's what I *wanted* to hear. Problem here is that there is no one store that has both reels for me to do a comparison . I would have to order them in . I will still have to order my choice in .


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 6, 2007)

What they said  The Sol is lighter, and with most pitching, flipping sticks being pretty stout, the weight will help in a long days fishing. The reel is also smaller, which makes it more comfortable to hold in your hand. The Sol is also designed to toss those light baits you want to throw, but will also handle the larger baits.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd go orange...I mean with the Sol.

I would've gotten one when I got my Chronarch 51 but I got such a deal I had to! I have a Sol in my future for sure!(or a 103HL Ito)


----------



## sporty (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys , I am leaning towards the SOL but that Twitch bar is interesting. I really like the feel of my Zillion // very comfortable when trolling and holding the rod. My Calcutta I find is not as comfortable over time.


----------



## sporty (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your opinions . I finally made my choice and that is with the *orange SOL*. Ordered it from down south because no one carries that one around here. :roll: :roll: I know the twitch would have been nice but I am sure that this was a better choice.
Again thanks guys !!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks guys for all your opinions . I finally made my choice and that is with the *orange SOL*. Ordered it from down south because no one carries that one around here. :roll: :roll: I know the twitch would have been nice but I am sure that this was a better choice.
> Again thanks guys !!!



Good choice - write a review for us when you get it


----------



## sporty (Dec 11, 2007)

I sure will


----------



## Nickk (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

Good choice! If you use it and dont like it, I will buy it off you. :wink:


----------



## sporty (Dec 11, 2007)

By that time it will be worth alot more as an antique :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 11, 2007)

redbug said:


> orange is cool though



Ain't that the truth. :lol:


----------

